# Canon Celebrates 23rd Straight Year of TIPA Awards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 19, 2017)

```
<strong>TOKYO, April 19, 2017</strong>—Two Canon cameras and one Canon lens have been recognized with “Best Photo and Imaging Product” awards by the Technical Image Press Association (TIPA), representing 30 photo and imaging magazines from 15 countries across five continents. The three award winners are: the EOS 5D Mark IV digital SLR (DSLR) camera for advanced-amateur users, EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USM standard zoom lens for advanced-amateur users and the XC15 professional 4K video camcorder. These Canon products were highly rated for meeting the diverse still shooting and video production needs of professional and advanced-amateur users.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/tipa2017.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-29130" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/tipa2017-728x646.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="646" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/tipa2017.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/tipa2017-648x575.jpg 648w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/tipa2017-610x541.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Best Full-Frame DSLR Expert: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2oUG8Te">Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</a></strong></p>
<p>Selected for this year’s “Best Full-Frame DSLR Expert” award, Canon’s EOS 5D Mark IV DSLR offers impressive specifications. Equipped with an approximately 30.4 megapixel 35 mm full-frame Canon CMOS sensor and DIGIC 6+ image processor, the camera achieves a standard ISO sensitivity range of 100-32000 (expandable to ISO50-102400 equivalent), 7 frames-per-second (fps) continuous shooting of still images and 4K video capture at 30 fps, as well as full-HD video capture at 60 fps and HD 120 fps capture suitable for slow-motion video. Thanks to Dual Pixel CMOS AF, the camera achieves superlative high-speed AF tracking when shooting video and stills in live-view mode. The Canon EOS 5D Mark IV is equipped with 61 point high-density reticular AF II, achieving an expanded longitudinal focus area, with a maximum of 41 cross-type focus points of the total 61. Additionally, it features an approximately 150,000 pixel RGB+IR metering sensor. The camera also features a 4K frame capture function, which users can extract selected frames from recorded 4K video as approximately 8.8-megapixel JPEG still images, as well as built-in Wi-Fi, NFC and GPS functionality.</p>
<p><strong>Best DSLR Standard Zoom Lens: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2omsLrx">Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USM</a></strong></p>
<p>Named “Best DSLR Standard Zoom Lens,” the EF 24-105 f/4L IS II USM employs a new optical design that incorporates 17 elements in 12 groups, including four glass-molded aspherical elements—one of which features two aspherical surfaces. This standard zoom lens achieves improved peripheral light intake to achieve high image quality across the entire image field. The lens features image stabilization to the effect of 4 shutter speed stops and a circular 10-blade aperture that produces exquisite circular bokeh. Equipped with such features as inner focusing, a Ring USM (Ultrasonic Motor) and a high-speed CPU, and sporting an optimized AF algorithm, the EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USM achieves highly responsive autofocusing. The lens also employs a special Air Sphere Coating (ASC), which reduces the occurrences of flaring and ghosting.</p>
<p><strong>Best Camcorder: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2oUJ2XO">Canon XC15</a></strong></p>
<p>Crowned “Best Camcorder,” the XC15 features a compact, lightweight body design and makes possible cost-effective 4K UHD and HD shooting, making it ideal for on-location journalism and video production. The camera facilitates shooting in confined spaces and environments that demand mobility and features the same selection of visual-expression “Look” modes as the EOS C300 Mark II, making it ideal for use as a sub-camera. The XC15 is equipped with a high-sensitivity 1-inch CMOS sensor with individual pixels that feature large light-capturing areas, a touch panel that enables intuitive controls, and a 10x optical zoom lens—27.3 mm at the wide end to 273 mm at the telephoto end when shooting video. The camera features faster autofocus through an orientation-determination algorithm, and enables excellent anti-shake performance afforded by an optical IS system and an electronic IS system with 3 modes to choose from. What’s more, the camera’s separate focus and zoom rings offer a high level operability.</p>
<p>Held every year since 1991, the TIPA Awards recognize the best photo and imaging products announced during the previous 12 months based on such criteria as innovativeness, use of leading-edge technologies, design and ease-of-use. In 1992, Canon took home its first TIPA accolade for the EOS 100 SLR camera and, over 25 separate occasions since then, has been honored with TIPA awards for a total of 81 products and technologies*.</p>
<ul class="notice noticeList1">
<li><span class="marker">*</span>Includes the EOS D2000, jointly developed with Eastman Kodak, winner of the 1998-1999 TIPA Best Pro Digital Camera award.</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## M_S (Apr 19, 2017)

And.....
BEST DSLR PROFESSIONAL: α99 II (source: http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/press-sony-celebrates-triple-success-2017-tipa-awards/)


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 19, 2017)

Of all the Canon recent lens improvements the EF 24-105mm f4L IS USM II is maybe one of the smallest improvement over its predecessor. Better corner sharpness & less purple fringing but optically overall not a big improvement. Whilst the award was for a kit lens its not as good a change as the EF 16-35mm f2.8L III or the EF 100-400mm f4.5-5.6L IS USM II of 2015.


----------



## keithcooper (Apr 19, 2017)

*Awards - yes, it's our turn this year*

Yet again it's time to see who's marketing department gets to announce what award...

TIPA gets to try and convince people that the dead tree press is still important, and that it is still worth the camera companies putting their advertising spend into them.

Still it's a chance for all the usual suspects to get together for a jolly - this year they went to Madrid ;-)

http://www.tipa.com/tipa-news-it/tipa-2017-award-winners-announced-best-products-in-40-photo-imaging-categories-en


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Awards - yes, it's our turn this year*



keithcooper said:


> Yet again it's time to see who's marketing department gets to announce what award...
> 
> TIPA gets to try and convince people that the dead tree press is still important, and that it is still worth the camera companies putting their advertising spend into them.
> 
> ...



Not unlike car of the year awards, only the $$$ involved are much lower. It seems like every industry does this.

Of course, any of this type of award is based on the preferences of the judges, there is no absolute. The advertising industry still makes tidy sums from XX of the year awards.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 19, 2017)

List of winners for everything: http://www.tipa.com/english/XXVII_tipa_awards_2017.html

Of note for the SLR folks:

Professional SLR = Sony A99 II
Expert* SLR: FF = Canon 5D4
Expert* SLR: APS-C = Pentax KP
Entry SLR = Nikon D5600

*I'm assuming they mean semi-pro / advanced enthusiast

DSLR Wide Angle Zoom: Sigma 12-24 Art
DSLR Standard Zoom: Canon 24-105 f/4L IS II (was another one ever released last year?)
DSLR Tele Zoom: Tamron 150-600 G2

DSLR Professional Lens: Nikon 19mm T/S
DSLR Prime Lens: Sigma 85 Art

The categories are inane, inconsistent and nutty, but hey. There it is.

- A


----------



## ashmadux (Apr 19, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Of all the Canon recent lens improvements the EF 24-105mm f4L IS USM II is maybe one of the smallest improvement over its predecessor. Better corner sharpness & less purple fringing but optically overall not a big improvement. Whilst the award was for a kit lens its not as good a change as the EF 16-35mm f2.8L III or the EF 100-400mm f4.5-5.6L IS USM II of 2015.




???

If it's for a kit lens, which you just stated, then what else is better? The rest of the statement becomes moot.


----------



## SkynetTX (Apr 19, 2017)

Canon should also celebrate the release of their sixth (or whatever) unusable lens for still photography equipped with STM or NanoUSM motors (focus-by-wire technlology). As it seems that all the new Canon lenses will have this crap tech, I will very likely switch to Tamron. The new 10-24mm has wider maximum apertures all over the focal range than the Canon 10-18mm, is weather sealed and *really supports* Full-Time Manual focusing. I don't even care that it costs three times more.
Sorry, Canon, but if you want me to return to your lenses stop using FBW in EF-S and return to ring-type USM for this type. :'(


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 19, 2017)

ashmadux said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the Canon recent lens improvements the EF 24-105mm f4L IS USM II is maybe one of the smallest improvement over its predecessor. Better corner sharpness & less purple fringing but optically overall not a big improvement. Whilst the award was for a kit lens its not as good a change as the EF 16-35mm f2.8L III or the EF 100-400mm f4.5-5.6L IS USM II of 2015.
> ...



In the past calendar year (for this award)? Nothing.

In general? As far as kit-level EF standard zooms go, I'll take the EF 24-70 f/4L IS USM over any of the three Canon EF 24-105s all day. It's sharper, lighter/smaller, has Hybrid IS and 0.7x macro.

- A


----------



## ecka (Apr 19, 2017)

I thought that Sony a99II is a semi-pro DSLT and NOT a DSLR at all. I mean it's a mirorrless camera with a built-in SLT module.


----------



## midluk (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh, what a surprise!!!!! Canon won some of the "we make up enough categories until there are enough for everybody" awards. This is ridiculous.


----------



## SteveM (Apr 19, 2017)

Just a little curious here, how does the 5D MklV not qualify as a professional camera given the number of professional photographers using one - especially wedding photographers.
Second, well done Sony and I applaud what you are doing, but how does the A99 ll qualify as a professional camera? Just been reading the review of this camera over on dpreview....less than stellar AF. Based on that review (maybe it's wrong) I'd be very concerned using this for any photography which moves, even at a relatively sedentary pace.


----------



## keithcooper (Apr 19, 2017)

*Award for Outstanding Achievement in the Field of Excellence*



SteveM said:


> Just a little curious here, how does the 5D MklV not qualify as a professional camera given the number of professional photographers using one - especially wedding photographers....



Ah, you make a basic category error in assuming that the 'categories' have some inherent meaning, beyond their advertising and promotional ones.

These 'awards' are more like an "Annual Montgomery Burns Award for Outstanding Achievement in the Field of Excellence"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxgkb_lYJJE


----------

